# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  F1- Posts n aparecem na pesquisa de novos posts - F1

## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Tenho reparado que os últimos postos que tenho adicional não aparecem na pesquisa em "novos postos" e apenas nos "posts do dia".

Penso que a malta vai mais aos novos postos o que me faz pensar que ando a partilhar para o boneco.  :SbClown: 

Alguém sabe pq isto acontece

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Viva,

Penso que isso acontece porque és tu proprio que adicionas o post, logo já o viste, e não aparece a tua propria pesquisa.

Mas na pesquisa dos outros utilizadores aparece.

Penso eu de que...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Viva,
> 
> Penso que isso acontece porque és tu proprio que adicionas o post, logo já o viste, e não aparece a tua propria pesquisa.
> 
> Mas na pesquisa dos outros utilizadores aparece.
> 
> Penso eu de que...


Então isso acontece a todos. Acontece contigo?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Acontece comigo... e é um bocado parvo...
Por vezes escrevia e voltava a entrar no post para editar... após uma nova leitura...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Viva,
> 
> Tenho reparado que os últimos postos que tenho adicional não aparecem na pesquisa em "novos postos" e apenas nos "posts do dia".
> 
> Penso que a malta vai mais aos novos postos o que me faz pensar que ando a partilhar para o boneco. 
> 
> Alguém sabe pq isto acontece


Quando les uma mensagem ela desaparece das novas mensagens
Aonde é que vais para ver as mensagens do dia?

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Então isso acontece a todos. Acontece contigo?


Sim

----------

